# ranger boat money



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i won a tourn,in sept,and have not got the rangers money ,or heard any thing dose any one know how long this takes,because im not the only one that has this money comeing, and did you get your money or are you still waiting two,some in put would behelpful,thank;s


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

From what I understand Ranger was closed most of December and were to reopen this week. Also with Genmar, their parent company, filing in bankruptcy court, that may have something to do with it. Good Luck.
John


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

markfish said:


> i won a tourn,in sept,and have not got the rangers money ,or heard any thing dose any one know how long this takes,because im not the only one that has this money comeing, and did you get your money or are you still waiting two,some in put would behelpful,thank;s


I would check with the tournamnet director of the circuit/tournamnet you won.

Keep the following in mind:

The circuit must be a Ranger Cup qualified event.
The angler must be regsitered with the Ranger Cup program prior to fishing a qualifying event.
All requirements as to using a Ranger Boat, being the registered/titled owner, all other boat related requirements and displaying the Ranger Cup decal must be met.
All Ranger Cup clothing requirements, i.e. Ranger Shirt or other w/Ranger Cup patch must be met.
Certification of winning/placement in a qualifying event must be submiited to The Ranger Cup by the qualifying circuit.

Here's a link to the Ranger Cup program that may help: http://www.rangerboats.com/staticPages/rcup.cfm


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

we have all that and the series is ranger sponcered and all requirements have been meet,


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The Ranger Cup for a local circuit is usually associated with a Ranger Dealer.
I would have your TD contact the dealer and the Ranger Cup to follow up on your status. You coul also have the dealer where you purchased your boat check on it for you. 


Link: http://www.rangerboats.com/staticPages/rcup.cfm


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

all do that this weekend there haveing there party,,and will ask again,just talk to my partner and he said he talk to the man in charge of the ranger cup money and the paper work for getting in turned in,he told my partner that we should have received it by now, well we havent,,thanks;


----------



## 1bogey (Jul 29, 2009)

I was in a similar situation this fall. I qualified for Ranger Cup $'s in a August tournament. I recieved the check from them in late October. 

Now that Ranger is open from their holiday shutdown I would call them. Ask for the indidvidual that deals with Ranger Cup their number is 1-800-848-3411.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for all your help guy's,i really could use the cash fast to get in the madness tourn.


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

I won a tournament in may and got my money in Oct.


----------

